# Uterine inversion during placenta delivery



## odellcvc@hotmail.com (Feb 1, 2013)

During the delivery of a placenta there was a uterine inversion and the physician had to manually insert the uterus and adjust the uterus back into place.  This was not another operating session, but this did require more work than a normal vaginal delivery.  I could not find an appropriate procedure code, but I have thought of billing 59400 and adding modifier 22 and send the op note for review.  Does anyone else have any other suggestions?


----------



## Bready (Feb 1, 2013)

I would suggest two separate codes.  Your regular delivery code with diagnosis and then the only code available--58999(unlisted procedure) with dx for inverted uterus; pp complication.  Attach your op report--I always underline the procedure done and write the CPT code next to it.
Good luck.


----------



## odellcvc@hotmail.com (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you!  I will try that!


----------



## jordway (Oct 1, 2014)

I am curious what price you would attach to the unlisted code??


----------

